# R4 firmware to M3 DS patcher



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

*R4 firmware to M3 DS patcher*

Impatient? Convert firmware with this tool








GBAtemp member iq_132 has created a small little tool that can convert R4 firmware to work on the M3 DS Simply. 





			
				iq_132 said:
			
		

> Here's an updated version of my patch program
> 
> 
> It patches the menu to work on m3dss hardware (or English to chinese and reverse)







Download


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for nurturing the impatient little kid in all of us


----------



## OSW (Jun 20, 2007)

ooooh, now the m3 boys can play zelda. good for them


----------



## jagviper (Jun 20, 2007)

Would this work of an M3 lite too?


----------



## Flyfishing (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Would this work of an M3 lite too?


No.  M3 *DS* meaning M3 DS Simply.  Not M3 Lite.


----------



## psykopat (Jun 20, 2007)

i've just tested it...it doesn't seem to change anything...zelda still give me an error (black screen, red text..)
i've done a mistake? does it work for other guys with m3simply?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

It works fine for quite a few people.

Did you delete your _DS_MENU.SYS?


----------



## psykopat (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It works fine for quite a few people.
> 
> Did you delete your _DS_MENU.SYS?



yes..i've deleted the _DS_MENU.SYS
my _DS_MENU.DAT was the 1.05 english and the rom seems to be clean... i can't find the problem
if someone can post his version of _DS_MENU.DAT (english) for m3simply it will be very usefull... *
thanks for your help iq_132


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://neosource.1emu.net/_DS_MENU.7z


----------



## Rictrunks (Jun 20, 2007)

i type
_ds_menu.sys
n
and ? what's the 1/2/n ???


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks a lot iq_132, i was having the same problem aspsykopat but ur version worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit - the 1/2/n is for the language corresponding to the order they appear in

1 = chinese
2 = japanese
n = no


----------



## Rictrunks (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh great, thanks for 7Z.


----------



## psykopat (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG iq_132 you rock !!
a special kiss just for you and your help ! gbatemp members are too cool


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow. You simplified the work of the M3 team.


----------



## DS64 (Jun 20, 2007)

works great


----------



## Chief_Second (Jun 20, 2007)

Works perfect (excuse the pun!) 

is it meant to turn the menu into R4 on my M3 S?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Chief_Second @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Works perfect (excuse the pun!)
> 
> is it meant to turn the menu into R4 on my M3 S?



Yes. It can also change the region (since m3dss/r4 cards have region settings) and can make M3DSS firmware work on R4 hardware.


----------



## Slave (Jun 20, 2007)

Greatest thing I downloaded in a while... YES I was tired to wait for the M3 team... Works like a charm, just tested with SimCity & Zelda which didnt worked on the M3 but worked on the new firmware of R4... coverted it and bingo!

THANKS!


----------



## Zaraf (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you very much!  Just what I was looking for


----------



## _UniT_ (Jun 20, 2007)

any possibility of a release of something like this for m3 lite?


----------



## aerowalk (Jun 21, 2007)

r4 and m3 lite are totally different
so... 0% chance i think


----------



## amptor (Jun 22, 2007)

wow I didn't see this thread earlier, admins can delete mine.

anyway, so if you load the M3 firmware onto an R4, it'll boot up and say M3 and all that?  pretty cool if it does, otherwise I'm mistaken.  At least it can change the language from chinese to english (japan is english??)


----------



## Sweet_Ds (Jun 24, 2007)

is anyone gonna ever release a firmware converter from r4 to any other of the flash cards? Like dslinker, Ds-x, Mirco ninja ds and other slot 1s?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweet_Ds @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> is anyone gonna ever release a firmware converter from r4 to any other of the flash cards? Like dslinker, Ds-x, Mirco ninja ds and other slot 1s?




No, it's not possible.


----------



## mikagami (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweet_Ds @ Jun 24 2007 said:


> is anyone gonna ever release a firmware converter from r4 to any other of the flash cards? Like dslinker, Ds-x, Mirco ninja ds and other slot 1s?



No.

(dang, beaten to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sweet_Ds (Jun 24, 2007)

dammit, how the hell am I gonna play zelda now? Or are they gonna fix the EU and USA versions?


----------



## mikagami (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweet_Ds @ Jun 24 2007 said:


> dammit, how the hell am I gonna play zelda now? Or are they gonna fix the EU and USA versions?



The problem has to do with the save, and unless there is a firmware update for your product you will have the same problem with any versions of it (unless someone patches it somehow?  I'unno).


----------



## Silverpelt (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a r4 and i wanna run a m3 firmware on it. i cant find anything on the internet    does dis one work?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: sorry... didnt see the thing above


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

First, don't bump 13+ month old threads. Second, this only converts between R4 and M3 Simply, and they're pretty much the same thing anyway. This will not add any capabilities at all, and it will not let you run the M3 Real firmware or Sakura on the R4.


----------

